# New here - told that IVF best possibility, but high FSH :(



## cassie5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello lovely ladies,

Was hoping to join this board as it is my big birthday tomorrow.

I was hoping for some advice, uplifting words, encouragement, maybe someone here can help? 

Basically, I yesterday met with my clinic (had a cycle of clomid, was scheduled for IUI) and told that given my three previous miscarriages, IVF was the best solution. They suspect immune issues (levels raised, but not huge) and fear that even if they did everything they could to support my previous pregnancy (m/c, waiting for AF), this support came to late at OTD and that in order to be able to sustain a pregnancy, I need to have treatment before implantation. Now, unfortunately, my FSH is too high at 11.5, so they cannot do anything now, I can only wait for my FSH to be lower to start flare protocol. Should I fall pregnant naturally, they will do what they can to support the pregnancy.

Today I really panicked. What if my FSH never go down? (I already eat healthily, don't smoke, don't drink). Then I can never have IVF and the likelyhood is that even if I conceive naturally, the baby will die...again...   After three m/c, I am terrified of another.

Anyone been in a similar situation or have any uplifting thoughts? Feeling quite low at the moment...

C xx


----------



## cassie5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Again....

Just realised that my post came out about as chaotic as I feel... I guess what I am trying to understand better is

Do FSH really vary, i.e is there any chance that I can start treatment?

Are there any clinics which treat immune issues that accepts ladies with FSH above 10?

How much more would the treatment cost if we needed to use donor eggs? (Did spend some sleepless nights worrying about how to pay for treatment even before I was told that I may not be able to have it)

Sorry again for being so all over the place, I guess that I'm still in a bit of shock. It took a while for me to get over my latest m/c (am still fragile) and then I am told the reason for the m/c , immune issues - and that I cannot have the treatment for these immune issues at the clinic until these FSH levels ( which I never heard of before the age of 39, have little control over and still know very little about) decrease...

Cxx


----------



## poppy40 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi cassie.

Happy birthday! My FSH was 16 before my last ivf which was successful so pls dont give up hope. how about joining us on the 40+ own egg & beyond thread there are some v knowledgeable ladies on there & we've pretty much tried all the clinics between us! 

FSH does vary every month. A good clinic to look at which does immunes is serum in Greece. Penny who runs it does free telephone consultations. Have a look at the Greek boards -agate has written a really detailed thread on  the practicalities of cycling there. Sorry I cant post links as on my phone.

Take care x


----------



## yola (Aug 18, 2010)

hiya 

im younger than you but my last FSH reading was 16 crickey...... Anyway lister had no problems treating me thank goodness, my consultant doesnt seem bothered by it at all

good luck yolanda


----------



## cassie5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Poppy, Yola,

Thank you so much for your replies, I was feeling quite crushed after my consultation, but it seems to be lightening up a little! I guess I will try one more FSH test at the ARGC just to see how it varies ( If it goes up, I suppose it may be game over at the ARGC) and I will definitely look into the Lister and Serum (and the Greek board). 

I will also have a look at the 40+ own egg & beyond thread. I cannot believe how much knowledge and support there is here on FF. Thank you so much again ladies!

Cxx


----------



## poppy40 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Cassie,

I dont think ARGC would have had me, cant remember the last time my FSH was under 10  

Have you come across Agate's immunes FAQ on the immunes board as lots of useful info on there? Also have you had your thyroid checked as your TSH levels can also affect FSH if they're found to be out of kilter - lots of info about this on that immunes FAQ thread too.

The main advantage with Serum is its about a third of the price of an ARGC cycle with similar monitoring & tailor made tx.

Good to see you on the 40+ thread - there are some ladies on there who know more than most of the fertility drs  

Yola - good luck, are you cycling at the moment?

xx


----------



## cassie5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks poppy   , the ladies here really seems to know so much! This is such an agonising process, so the more I learn, the better I think I will be able to cope. I was in tears on Monday (post consultation FSH etc), but feel ready to go again today  

I have tested my TSH, they are 1.09, so should be ok.

Wow, if Serum is a third of the cost, that is definitely worth to consider. We have worried a lot about the cost of this, it adds up to so much with all tests, bloods, scans, etc...

I looked very quickly at Agathe's FAQ, that is such an exhaustive thread, will have a closer look this evening. 

Thank you again
C xx


----------



## poppy40 (Jan 8, 2011)

I think serum own egg ivf is 3000 euros for one cycle or 4000 euros for a 2 cycle package plus cost of meds which are cheaper than buying in UK. Think there is more info on the greece boards.

Your Tsh is perfect!

Xx


----------



## cassie5 (Jan 4, 2012)

That is good that ths is good, making up for my NK cells 

4k Eur for a 2 cycle package sounds great, how much of the blood tests, scans etc does that include? i will def look at the Greek boards   

cxx


----------



## poppy40 (Jan 8, 2011)

I think they are all included - you just need to factor in the cost of flights & accom etc x


----------



## cassie5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Poppy, that sounds great, what a difference! x


----------



## stumpy_UK (Aug 5, 2011)

cassie - i know the argc limit does seem obstructive but honestly your FSH CAN change hugely.  mine did (not sure how or why.....  just lower stress i think).  make sure you test on Day 1, not day 2 as it could climb quickly.  (mine was 14 last summer, dropped to 7 (!!!) in my monitored cycle and then was 8 for my proper cycle).  and they don't always stick rigidly to the 10.  if it's close sometimes they'll go with it anyway.

i would also say look at the lister or greece.  or speak to Dr Gorgy about immunes too (relatively easy to get an appt there quite quickly) as apparently he will do immune tx for folk even if they are cycling somewhere else

good luck!! x


----------



## cassie5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Stumpy, thanks! I only ever had one measure and it was the 11.5 (at day 2 though), so will see what it is next cycle. In the consultation it felt like a polite way of telling me that I was not the kind of patient they wanted, so was a bit in  , especially after they told me IVF was the only way to go, but it really feels like it is lightening up now. 

I did like the ARGC and even if the pg they monitored ended in m/c, my little beanie was very looked after and I cannot help but wondering if my previous precious little ones would have had a fighting chance if they had received the same care.

Having said that, if my FSH stays high, it it very good to know that there are alternatives. We are also going to go through our economy in detail in a few weeks (husband has his own business, so not always clear) and it is really good to know that there are cheaper alternatives as well....

It is really so hard to know  

Cxx


----------



## vicky141 (May 22, 2011)

Hi cassie,

If you're not having any prob getting pg naturally have you considered getting immune meds prescribed without ivf? If you have raised nk cells Dr gorgy will prescribe steroids, clexane, ils etc from day 7 of your cycle.  He'll do 3 months at a time and it adds up to a fraction of the cost of one ivf. Good luck with whatever you decide. x


----------



## rooneyb (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello Cassie,
I had FSH of 11.3 and got it down to 3.75 in 8 months....so it can be done. A lot of it was diet, healthy living and vitamins. I also did 2 IVF in those 8 months. 
By the way, 11.5 isn't that high!


----------



## cassie5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

Thank you for your support!    This whole thing is just so complex it seems! Rooney, your story is an inspiration! 

I actually have an update as well; i tested today (day 1) and it had come down to 7.4, so i was offered to start, but did not expect AF to come so quickly, so will travel 1 day next week - which means that i cannot cycle this month       . I will try to do the healthy eating thing and keep everything crossed that this improvement wasn't a one-off. Rooney, may i ask, did you take any special vitamins? Or do exercise?

C xx


----------



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday Cassie!

Just wanted to send you my best and let you know that it is very very possible to get FSH level from 11.5 to below 10...I got mine down from 24 to 4 with accupuncture, herbs, healthy diet and supplements....and most of all lost of relaxation and reduced stress!

Did you know there is a board on the ARGC board for other ladies trying to get their FSH levels down to cycle there.

Wishing you all the luck xxxx


----------



## cassie5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Pompeybelle,

Thank you for that! That is an amazing reduction in FSH levels! I think I may be failing on the stress side, especially this months (am testing in a week  ) . It is so encouraging that not only do the levels fluctuate, but also that there are things that can be done to help reduce the FSH!  I will have a look at the ARGC board for high FSH, didn't even realise that it was one!!!

Wishing you all the best in your journey!   
C xx


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi Cassie, they wouldn't give you an IUI at 11.5?? THat's only just above the upper limit, I wouldn't worry personally, I had one of my best results (i.e. no. of fertilised eggs) when I had my highest FSH reading (I didn't get the FSH result until I'd started the cycle).  Also, there is a lot you can do to bring it down.  TRy reading Inconceivable by Jane something or other, basically a lot of it, apparently, can be sorted by attention to lifestyle issues.  Mine is lower now than it was 12 months ago, though I have to say it has been a difficult year of sustained deprivation (no coffee, sugar etc etc).  If that is your only fertility problem you should be able to improve it and then you're in with a good chance.


----------



## cassie5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Urbangirl,

Thank you . I think you are right re the lifestyle issues! I managed to get it down to 9.4, so am now actually in the dreaded 2 ww.    

I only got 5 eggs, 3 fertilised, but am so hoping that one of my little ones will make it. I did read inconceivable, what a good book! I am planning to make more of the changes she suggests, regardless of the outcome of this cycle. Finding that the stress of this makes me comfort eat though  , so am trying to take one day at a time. What your your fsh levels atm?

C xx


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Mine was 6.5 this month.  I haven't had too much of a problem with it as I was really health conscious before ttc anyway, but it has gone up to 15 a few times, never stopped me from doing a cycle though, but then again, I've never been to the ARGC...  The main thing I did when starting ivf was to give up sugar, that has been really hard.  a low GI diet is meant to help as well.

Five eggs isn't bad, really, you have to feel happy about that, when you have none at all, that's when to feel depressed!  Really good luck with this cycle,      it works for you, I will have EC next week.


----------



## cassie5 (Jan 4, 2012)

I am just so   that my little ones will stick, am dreading my OTD in Wednesday...

.5, that is a really good number!     for some really good eggs in you EC! IVF is such a gruelling process isn't it?   this is the time for you!

C xx


----------



## TTC40 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi - can you share your experience please

I'm 41, been TTC for 8 months & just found out that both tubes are blocked.  Going back to see FS (private) at weekend to discuss treatment options.

Was told last week that FSH is 11 - need to improve diet to try & reduce (my BMI is about 34).

Lap doesn't seem to be recommended for 'older' TTCers - is this your experience?

Wasn't sure from the outset if I would do IVF, but now it might be our best option.


----------



## cassie5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi TTC40,

Not sure what you mean with lap? 

Your FSH sounds similar to where mine was (11.5). I started to live quite healthily - posted a second thread about healthy living to reduce FSH.


Basically, i tried to cut out alcohol completely, cut out most sugar, almost all caffeine ( except some chocolate) go for daily walks, listen to relaxing cd's, i had daily wheat grass shots and i also followed angelbumps fertility protocol ( also a separate thread about supplements). I don't know which had the biggest impact, but managed to get my FSH down.

Due to mine immune issues and my age, my clinic thought that IVF was my best option to achieve a healthy pregnancy.

Not sure if that helps?

C xx
Not sure if hat helps?


----------



## TTC40 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks.

The comment around lap & dye is that some stuff I've read says that for older women, it's better to move straight to IVF.

Where does the FSH score come from?  Is it from the blood tests at day 1/21?

Will have a read of the thread about reducing FSH.


----------



## cassie5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi TTC40,

That is probably a discussion for you fertility specialist. I was told that straight to ivf was the best option for me. This was both for the highest probability of a pregnancy at my age, but also to treat my immune issues early. I have had three  m/c which they think is due to immunes. 

The FSH should be tested on the first day of full flow before  noon according to argc. If you test earlier it is just not right and later tests show a much higher value, so if you are borderline, that difference in timing means a lot!

Wishing you the best of luck!     

C xx


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

You fsh is not high at 11.5!!

My fsh on my last round of IVF, that made my twins was 14.68!! I thought it was very high and nearly cancelled the cycle.
But from that cycle we are pregnant with twins, so dont dispair. Lots of clinics take people with an fsh of 11.5 and many people fall pregnant with higher fsh than that.

Good Luck!!


----------

